# Truball HT or Carter Evolution +



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok I've narrowed it down to 2, the Evo + and the Truball HT. Which one. I think that the Evo is the one now since I couldn't draw my bow with my thumb and first finger. I think im gona test the Evo out on Sunday or so. What are your guyses opinion.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i have 2 evos+ and i really like them.if you get one spend an extra $10.00 and get you a carter thumb shoe.put the shoe on the evo and the peg on the thumb shoe. it really makes it comfortable,or i think so (just my two cents worth) good luck


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Those are two totally different releases.....

I draw my hinge with my index and middle finger....If you can draw your bow with 3 fingers on an Evo you can do it with two :wink:


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

*releases*

i thought u said carter wasnt all that , sorry i have to call u out on that ,as i have told u about the evo in the last few days , it would be a great release for u !!!!!:slice::slice::darkbeer:


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Haha yeah, Im changing my mind alot. I havent settled on 1 release yet.


----------

